

Drag and drop attachments to save them to your desktop - stanleydrew
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/drag-and-drop-attachments-to-save-them.html/

======
frytaz
remove last / from link, proper link
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/drag-and-drop-
attachme...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/drag-and-drop-attachments-
to-save-them.html)

